
'No one likes being a tourist': the rise of the anti-tour - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jan/28/no-one-likes-being-a-tourist-the-rise-of-the-anti-tour
======
reidjs
In my experience if you avoid TripAdvisor/yelp restaurants and attractions,
limit the number of pictures you take, and avoid buying souvenirs you can
still travel but not feel like a vapid tourist. Not that there’s anything
wrong with tourism in my opinion but I don’t like how it makes me feel.

~~~
kitsunesoba
I agree with this. The only souvenirs I typically buy are things that I really
like and know will get used back home, keeping them few in number, and rather
than planning my vacation down to the second I prefer to wing it and plan on a
day to day basis, going wherever things take me. It’s very relaxing that way.

